# Bannir SFR pour ses forfaits iPad



## wayne (18 Août 2010)

J'ai pris un forfait illimité à 29,90 avec mon ipad le 1/07/2010 pour en profiter un max pendant mes vacances, et des le 26/07, j'ai commencé à m'occuper de changer mon forfait en forfait bloqué 250Mo à 14,90.
Chez SFR, pas d'application pour cette manipulation et il faut donc téléphoner au 1023. (On m'a meme précisé au téléphone que a l'avenir, c'est toujours par téléphone que ce changement de forfait s'opérerait: Bonjour la procédure...)

*Et là ATTENTION !!!!
Je vous livre au complet mon parcours au téléphone avec SFR sachant qu'a ce jour, AUCUN CHANGEMENT N'EST EFFECTIF*

*A ce jour, 23 jours après ma demande de modification de forfait, je ne suis sur de RIEN quant a la suite de ma demande.
Tout les opérateurs que j'ai eu se sont toujours confondus en politesse pour m'affirmer que tout allait bien se passer mais qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire...
Et, mis à part des minutes d'attente et des palabres, je ne constate aucun changement. 
*

Voici l'historique:

Sfr: demande de changement de forfait:

_26/07/2010
Tel au 1023: mon forfait s'arrête le 30 et sera renouvelé automatiquement si je ne fais rien.
Ma demande: connaitre les données à entrer pour accéder à mon compte sur sfr.fr
On me demande de patienter quelques minutes pour faire le nécessaire
Puis, on me demande de rappeler le 900 ou le 1023 vers 17h parce que les lignes du service à contacter sont actuellement saturées.

28/07/2010
Tel a SFR 1023 mais la personne ne peux pas me passer la cellule iPad et me demande de rappeler.
Contenu de l'appel: rien d'interessant a par: je ne peu rien faire

30/07/2010
16h07: après avoir confirmé mes données,
je patiente...
16h11: 1° info de l'opératrice: le forfait a 1490 n'est un pas et pas un forfait
Il faudra donc peut être une nouvelle carte et la recharger a la fin du pass... (ceci sera infirmé lors des appel suivants)
Je patiente a nouveau....
16h18Je patiente encore....
16h23: je suis transferé vers les spécialistes iPad,
Et je patiente.....Elle n'arrive pas a avoir les interlocuteurs qu'il faut
16h24, Elle me dit de Rappeler après 19h00 et avant 21h00.
je raccroche, j'ai perdu mon temps,

18h44: je rappelle:
Une personne me dit que mon forfait devrait être changé d'ici le 4 aout 2010 sans vouloir me transférer vers la cellule iPad
On me dit que ce sera plus simple pour reprendre un même forfait à 29,90 en illimité. Mais il faudra refaire les mêmes manip au téléphone pour repasser au forfait à 14,90 limité à 250 Mo

06/08/2010
Appel chez sfr au 1023: On me dit que la demande de changement de forfait aurait été faite mais le service informatique traine sans qu'on sache pourquoi.
J'ai redonner mon n° de portable pour qu'on m'informe du changement qui pourrai être fait d'ici le début de la semaine prochaine...
Sfr m'informe que ma demande de changement a été remontée le 30 juillet, et que la quantité de mes appels est notée.
Je rappellerai mardi 10 aout

11/08/2010 à 18:57
Tel SFR de ce jour
On me signal que mon appel du 6/8 a été enregistré.
La personne va transmettre mon dossier a la cellule spécialisée iPad et m'assurer que je serai recontacté dans 48 heures
Ne peux rien me dire de plus mais m'assurer que ça va bien se passer et qu'elle va signaler que mes multiples appels n'ont rien donné a ce jour.

18 août 2010 à 15:07
Tel a Sfr: 
analyse de l'historique
Attente
Reprise: 18 août 2010 15:09

Ne peut rien faire: service iPad saturé. on me dit de rappeler plus tard
A ma demande, On me passe le service de résiliation. 
15:13
Attente
15:17
Je demande le remboursement du mois d'aout au prorata de mon utilisation
La personne m'affirme qu'elle execute elle meme le remboursement au prorata ce jour.

On me dit que la confirmation devrai être faite par courrier d''ici 10 jours.
_
*Et voila; 

pour un forfait sans engagement, c'est une caricature de service en ligne qui est présenté par SFR*

Je vais voir ce qui se fait chez Orange... si mon forfait SFR est bien résilié


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2010)

Eh bien, la cellule iPad, ça doit être une personne et peut être  à mi-temps vu ton histoire.

un peu ubuesque


----------



## monkeymia (19 Août 2010)

je suis chez orange...
un numero de tel donne sur une boite vocal avec different service concernant mon ipad et en pianotant je fait ce que je veux de mon forfait sans engagement et je sais ce qui me reste grace a un code.
ya pas ça chez sfr?


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Août 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Sfr: demande de changement de forfait:



Rappel : 

Ces dysfonctionnements sont fréquents chez presque tous les opérateurs (moins chez Orange, il faut en convenir) 
Dans ces cas là, il convient d'envoyer assez rapidement une LRAR et de stopper le prélèvement auto. En fin de mois, envoyer un cheque du montant du nouveau forfait.
Ce ne sont pas les mêmes cellules qui traitent les courriers et en général, ca va bcp plus vite pour avoir gain de cause (procédures plus claires, conseillers mieux formés, etc.) On peut même exiger un petit dédommagement pour la peine qui est souvent accordé...


----------



## wayne (19 Août 2010)

monkeymia a dit:


> je suis chez orange...
> un numero de tel donne sur une boite vocal avec different service concernant mon ipad et en pianotant je fait ce que je veux de mon forfait sans engagement et je sais ce qui me reste grace a un code.
> ya pas ça chez sfr?




Chez SFR, l'application sur internet n'est pas achevée. les liens de changements de forfaits aboutissent sur des messages d'erreur, 
ET SUTOUT:
Une opératrice m'a affirmé que le 01023 serai la seule possibilité pour changer son forfait ipad de "Illimité" à "bloqué 250Mo"

Il n'y a donc pas d'avenir chez SFR...

Chez ORANGE, il me semble que les changements de forfait se font aussi au téléphone et, de plus, le forfait à 10 est court, l'alternative à 2Go est trop cher, même occasionnellement, le forfait à 1Go n'est même pas illimité, pour 25 c'est un comble,

J'hésite donc encore.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Août 2010)

Pour ma part je n'ai pas pris d'abonnement, l'iPad est quasi en wifi ici sur Bordeaux, déplacement pro chez mes clients compris. j'ai donc choisit le prépayé SFR (250 mo pour 14,90 ) pour les vacances dans les Pyrénées sauf que là où nous étions j'ai constaté :

- Les abonnés Orange sont en 3G
- Les abonnés Bouygue en Edge
- Les abonnés SFR en sous Edge anémique (genre 56 k), je n'ai pas le symbole E mais un rond à la place.

Il me fallait aller dans le bourg voisin (10 kms) pour obtenir un Edge correct.

Bien dommage car notre maison est dans un coin où l'antenne domine la vallée et on capte très bien (5 barres).

Donc SFR non merci mais je n'ai rien comme proposition chez les concurrents en prépayé.

Ou alors j'ai manqué quelque chose ?


----------



## Le docteur (21 Août 2010)

Je suis en train de me tâter pour les forfaits (je prendrai le plus petit, ça c'est à peu près sûr en tout cas).  Le dilemme se pose, là en ce qui me concerne :
 SFR : pas mal de hotspot semble-t-il (même si je m'étonne de constater qu'il y en aurait sur mon lieu de travail, à croire leur carte), mais de gros déserts parfois en 3G ( sur mon lieu de vacance c'était catastrophique, et j'y retourne sans doute l'année prochaine).
 Orange, c'est tout l'inverse : minable pour les hotspots (j'en ai rarement croisé effectivement avec mon iPhone), mais apparemment nettement au-dessus pour le 3G. 

Entre les deux cur balance (si l'on peut dire). J'avoue aussi que ça ne me dit rien de devoir courir après mon fournisseur d'accès à coup de lettres avec accusé de réception à la moindre velléité de changement de formule (mais mon petit doigt me dit que ça doit être plus facile dans un sens que dans l'autre).


----------



## wayne (21 Août 2010)

Pour ma part, Sfr m'a bien precisé qu'il serai plus facile de passer du forfait bloqué au forfait illimité. Mais dans l'autre sens.... Aie aie aie... 
Par contre, la résiliation a été faite instantanément. Sur mon compte, le montant de la facture est passé a 0 et mon forfait n'apparaît plus. 
Par contre, je reste très méfiant, car, 4 jours après, je suis toujours connecté en 3G, ce message part en 3G.   Wait & see


----------



## Skyhawk (21 Août 2010)

@Le Docteur : sur SFR, si tu n'as pas le forfait illimité, tu n'as pas accès au wifi il me semble. En tout cas je n'ai pas réussi à les rejoindre depuis l'iPad, alors que sur mon iPhone je peux.

(iPad : abo à 14.90, iPhone forfait illymithics)


----------



## Le docteur (21 Août 2010)

Décidément ,Orange se profile de plus en plus nettement à l'horizon


----------



## wayne (22 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Décidément ,Orange se profile de plus en plus nettement à l'horizon



Pour moi aussi, je regrette de moins en moins ma résiliation de SFR et je creuse la piste ORANGE. 
Mais avant, je veux être sur que ma résiliation soit effective, Aujourd'hui en core, à J+5, ma 3G fonctionne encore. Je m'attends au pire


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Août 2010)

Skyhawk a dit:


> @Le Docteur : sur SFR, si tu n'as pas le forfait illimité, tu n'as pas accès au wifi il me semble. En tout cas je n'ai pas réussi à les rejoindre depuis l'iPad, alors que sur mon iPhone je peux.
> 
> (iPad : abo à 14.90, iPhone forfait illymithics)



Je confirme : chez SFR, pour les accès wifi, il faut le forfait illimité.Pas fous, chez SFR, avec tous les accès qu'ils ont en ville...


----------



## Dark Phantom (22 Août 2010)

Le problème, c'est qu'à la campagne, il n'y a plus la 3G dans les coins un peu reculés, et sinon, y'a du wi-fi partout... A noter que soit ce sont les bornes gratuites (bar, hotel, etc...) ou alors le système de free, ou on peut se connecter à la freebox qui traîne dans le coin. 
Qui n'est pas si bête. 
Perso, je ne trouve pas ça encore au point (déjà pas mal de galère avec l'Iphone) de payer pour un accès 3G qui n'est pas illimité d'office. 
Bref, j'attends l'Ipad 7" avant de me lancer.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Août 2010)

Étant chez Free, je dois avoir accès aux bornes Free (à condition d'ouvrir la mienne). Ils ne s'emmerdent pas, pour les forfaits tout de même nous faire passer 
 deux fois à la caisse, c'est beau


----------



## Le docteur (23 Août 2010)

J'ai souscris un forfait de base chez Orange. Mais deux interrogerions subsistent encore : 
- il n'y a aucune application de suivi en ligne de sa consommation ? Seulement le numéro de tel ?
- Je ne les trouve pas très clairs sur ce qui arrive en cas d'épuisement des 200 mo ? Plus de connexion jusqu'à une recharge ou ça continue en surtaxé ? Et cette recharge : on a des choix ou c'est leur recharge à la journée à prix prohibitif.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h19 ----------

Je viens de réaliser que l'abonnement de base de SFR donne bien accès aux bornes wifi. Je suis franchement en train de commencer à me poser des questions maintenant que j'ai décidé j'ai peur d'avoir fait erreur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------

Le fait qu'il n'y ait pas l'ombre d'une application me déplaît énormément. Et j avoue que je ne m'y attendais pas.


----------



## wayne (24 Août 2010)

Je viens de réaliser que l'abonnement de base de SFR donne bien accès aux bornes wifi. Je suis franchement en train de commencer à me poser des questions maintenant que j'ai décidé j'ai peur d'avoir fait erreur.[COLOR="Silver" a dit:
			
		

> [/COLOR]Le fait qu'il n'y ait pas l'ombre d'une application me déplaît énormément. Et j avoue que je ne m'y attendais pas.



il n'est pas normal d'être obligé de prendre un abonnement illimité pour avoir accès aux spot wifi. C'est du Foutage de gueule de la part de Sfr. 
Est-ce bien réel?
Et chez Orange? C'est comment?

Le fait de perdre des semaines au téléphone pour changer un forfait sans engagement, c'est du Foutage de gueule aussi. Je viens de recevoir le courrier de Sfr confirmant ma résiliation, 8 jours après mon appel, et Sfr me dit, contrairement a ce qu'on m'avait dit au telephone, que mon forfait reste en marche jusqu'à la fin du mois. Abus de pouvoir. Pour un forfait sans engagement.

Et chez Orange, les questions à se poser sont:

Que se passe t il si on dépasse les 200 Mo? Surfacturation? Bloquage?

Comment change t on de forfait? D'un clic ( ce serai le mieux ) ?  Ou Par courrier, Téléphone ou autre moyen du siècle dernier?


----------



## Skyhawk (24 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je viens de réaliser que l'abonnement de base de SFR donne bien accès aux bornes wifi. Je suis franchement en train de commencer à me poser des questions maintenant que j'ai décidé j'ai peur d'avoir fait erreur.



Là, je suis preneur de la méthode pour rejoindre un point d'accès SFR, Neuf, ou je ne sais quoi... Avec l'application dédiée, ça mouline, et puis ça connecte pas.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Août 2010)

wayne a dit:


> il n'est pas normal d'être obligé de prendre un abonnement illimité pour avoir accès aux spot wifi. C'est du Foutage de gueule de la part de Sfr.
> Est-ce bien réel?
> Et chez Orange? C'est comment?
> 
> ...



Non, ce que je disais c'est le contraire : on a un accès complet aux bornes dès le "petit" forfait, contrairement à ce qui a été dit plus haut. C'est immédiatement visible sur leur page de forfait. 
Par contre la résiliation semble effectivement un peu galère.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h36 ----------




Skyhawk a dit:


> Là, je suis preneur de la méthode pour rejoindre un point d'accès SFR, Neuf, ou je ne sais quoi... Avec l'application dédiée, ça mouline, et puis ça connecte pas.



Sur l'iPad peut être que ça ne passe pas, mais sur l'iPhone ça marche à tous les coups chez moi (par contre il faut souvent "sauter" de l'application aux préférences wifi ou inversement pour que ça marche et brancher sur le réseau voulu dans l'un, puis dans l'autre).


----------



## wayne (24 Août 2010)

> Sur l'iPad peut être que ça ne passe pas, mais sur l'iPhone ça marche à tous les coups chez moi (par contre il faut souvent "sauter" de l'application aux préférences wifi ou inversement pour que ça marche et brancher sur le réseau voulu dans l'un, puis dans l'autre).



Avec Mon iPad, j'attrape tout ce qui passe, des que je m'approche d'un spot SFR, il  le choppe, (Ca, c'est même très galère car si je suis en train de surfer en 3G, ça bloque tout) alors, je démarre safari, la page SFR se présente et je tape mes identifiants, et c'est parti.
Si c'est un accès wifi déjà reconnu, l'ipad s'y accroche tout seul, sans rien dire.


----------



## Le docteur (25 Août 2010)

Même chose avec l'iPhone SFRisé ...


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non, ce que je disais c'est le contraire : on a un accès complet aux bornes dès le "petit" forfait, contrairement à ce qui a été dit plus haut. C'est immédiatement visible sur leur page de forfait.



Oui, désolé de t'avoir induit en erreur. Quand je me suis abonné chez SFR pour l'iPad le petit forfait n'était pas lancé et on n'avait le choix qu'entre le kit de connexion (sans bornes wifi) et le forfait illimité. J'aurais dû vérifier avant d'écrire des âneries...
Sinon je trouve le forfait bloqué SFR plutôt cher : 250 Mo pour la moitié du prix de l'illimité... 
Surtout que sur l'iPad ça défile vite (19 Go cet été !!!), mais j'étais dans une zone paradoxalement très bien couverte par SFR, pourtant au fin fond de la campagne Bigoudaine, et très mal couverte par Orange (et pas du tout par Bouygues...).

A noter que chez SFR, il n'y a pas. (encore?) d'application, non plus, pour surveiller la consommation, mais cela se fait très facilement en ligne en se connectant sur : http//www.sfr.fr/iPad en 3G.
Si tu n'es pas reconnu, tu vides les cookies et le cache de Safari, et tout remarche.


----------



## Le docteur (25 Août 2010)

Merci, je vais retenter ça 
Pas grave pour l'erreur...


----------



## wayne (10 Septembre 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Pour moi aussi, je regrette de moins en moins ma résiliation de SFR et je creuse la piste ORANGE.
> Mais avant, je veux être sur que ma résiliation soit effective, Aujourd'hui en core, à J+5, ma 3G fonctionne encore. Je m'attends au pire



Enorme:
Apres avoir recu une confirmation de resiliation le 28 aout, et payé ma facture du mois d'aout presque à 100%, je recois une facture pour septembre avec le détail suivant:
J'ai arrondi les chiffres.

Avoir: -3,00
Geste commercial: -32
Montant: 35 
Total facture: 0,00

Alors meme que mon compte sfr.fr a été clos par sfr dès le 1er septembre.


 Je m'attends au pire pour octobre...

L'aventure continue. 
Le geste commercial en face d'un montant facturé sur septembre alors que je n'ai plus de contrat, c'est trop fort.


----------



## colbosc (6 Octobre 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai pris en juillet et aout un illimité à 29,90 chez SFR. Pas de souci pour la mise en route, le suivi de conso avec la page SFR dans Safari après avoir créé un compte SFR. La résiliation s'est passée sans problème avec un avoir pour les jours non consommés.

Le problème dont vous ne parlez pas, c'est ce qui se cache derrière "illimité" : en fait du 1Go en 3G et au-delà du 2G à 256k, ce qu'ils appellent du "débit aujusté". Autant dire, inutilisable sur l'iPad.

Donc en septembre, je passe chez Orange, forfait à 10. Attention, le premier mois, le volume est calculé au prorata de temps d'abonnement : je suis arrivé le 20 du mois, dont seulement 70 Mo de données !!!!!
Ensuite, mon compte Mail Orange qui utilise de l'IMAP ne fonctionne plus une fois sur l'iPad...

Il me semble que Bouygues avait annoncé quelque chose à l'origine pourtant...


----------



## clochelune (6 Octobre 2010)

colbosc a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai pris en juillet et aout un illimité à 29,90 chez SFR. Pas de souci pour la mise en route, le suivi de conso avec la page SFR dans Safari après avoir créé un compte SFR. La résiliation s'est passée sans problème avec un avoir pour les jours non consommés.
> 
> Le problème dont vous ne parlez pas, c'est ce qui se cache derrière "illimité" : en fait du 1Go en 3G et au-delà du 2G à 256k, ce qu'ils appellent du "débit aujusté". Autant dire, inutilisable sur l'iPad.
> 
> ...



bonsoir!

j'avais un forfait orange (clé domino car iPad wifi) pour iPad à 29.90, 200 mo et illimité week-end et vacances! mais en illimité, le débit est bridé, c'est l'horreur! non sans mal, je suis passée à un forfait 3G à 10 euros par mois.
d'ici deux ans je ne m'abonne plus au 3G je garde juste mon wifi je trouve que c'est encore un arnaque actuellement le 3G pour l'iPad


----------



## colbosc (6 Octobre 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> je ne m'abonne plus au 3G je garde juste mon wifi je trouve que c'est encore un arnaque actuellement le 3G pour l'iPad



Quoi qu'il en soit, quand ça marche, notamment chez SFR, c'est rapide fluide et tout et tout, sauf que le compteur de données avance vite.
Donc quand ça sert bien si on a pas de wifi, on ne pense plus à l'arnaque.


----------



## clochelune (6 Octobre 2010)

colbosc a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, quand ça marche, notamment chez SFR, c'est rapide fluide et tout et tout, sauf que le compteur de données avance vite.
> Donc quand ça sert bien si on a pas de wifi, on ne pense plus à l'arnaque.



avec orange et 200 mo ça marche aussi! mais juste 3 heures/mois!
ça revient cher si tu l'utilises intensément!
donc, je prendrai le wifi!

ne pas prendre les forfaits illimités, totalement bridés!!


----------



## Le docteur (7 Octobre 2010)

Détail pour certains, mais je déteste qu'on me mente.
Or, chez Orange la gentille commerciale m'a dit que chez Orange les numéros illimités marchait aussi vers d'autres opérateurs. Or, c'est faux : c'est ou dans des créneaux à la con sans intérêt (le soir) ou dans les super forfaits la peau des fesses...

Donc dans l'absolu, c'est un gros mensonge...

Heureusement que je n'ai pas pris un forfait tél dans la foulée, sinon je leur pétais un bureau... 

Qu'est-ce qu'ils peuvent me fatiguer les commerciaux ...


----------



## PO_ (7 Octobre 2010)

en tout cas, au vu de vos diverses expériences, pour ceux qui ont un iPhone, ça doit donner envie de le jailbreaker et d'utiliser my wi


----------



## Le docteur (7 Octobre 2010)

Non, personnellement ça me donne juste envie qu'on cesse de se foutre de ma gueule... Pas de faire des trucs limite légaux pour pallier au fait que tout le monde se laisse sauvagement s... sans cesse, alors qu'il suffirait de deux ou trois expéditions punitives façon boycott pour calmer toutes les boîtes qui se foutent de nous...  Un ou deux jours de boycott suivis par tout le monde et vous allez voir comment ils deviendraient conciliants, compréhensifs et honnêtes, nos aimables fournisseurs...


----------

